# Any thoughts



## SMOKEDSAUSGE (Jan 10, 2018)

Week	Tren mg EOD	Winstrol mg ED	T3 Lioth mcg ED	Test Prop EOD	Tamoxifen mg ED	Clomiphene mg ED
1	50					
2	50	30	25	50		
3	50	30	25	50		
4	50	30	25	50		
5	50	30	25	50		
6	50	30	25	50		
7		20	25	50	20	
8			
20	
9				
20	50
10						50
11						50


This cycle consists of:

- Trenbolone Hexahydrobenzylcarbonate 100 mg/ml - 1 vial or 10 amps
- Stanozolol (Winstrol) 10 mg/tab - 2 box (120 tabs)
- T3 Liothyronine Sodium 50 mcg/tab - 20 tabs blister
- Testosterone Propionate 100 mg/ml - 1 vial or 10 amps
- Tamoxifen Citrate 20 mg/tab - 20tabs blister
- Clomiphene Citrate 50 mg/tab


----------



## SMOKEDSAUSGE (Jan 10, 2018)

I?m also 6 foot 5. 285lbs.  Strong and bulky but never have been well defined


----------



## blergs. (Jan 11, 2018)

no idea what the numbersmean.. but i dont think you have enough gear for a cycle. and remember dont expect 10ml out of 10ml vial or amps, there is always loss and sometimes its just a bit short and adds up.  
if you are new to aas i rec alot of research and beggingers cycles (which are what im back to doing now, they are not crap just because they are simple)
like maybe 12-14 weeks test 400-600mg ew and good diet/training geared to goals.
maybe some anavar or tbol in there. on following cycles maybe try deca, mast or tren ect.  I would keep it simple and 1-2 things on first.
I definitely would not rec tren on first cycles.

good luck

ps, I alsodont see any AI for estrogen control and using a SERM the whole time is not best. just save that for PCT, use an AI during to avoid issues.


----------

